

Ghost Story: Low Frequency Illusions Created by Standing Waves? (2013) - olalonde
http://www.prosoundweb.com/article/print/a_ghost_story_low_frequency_illusions_created_by_standing_waves

======
wtracy
I take it that here we have a starting point for building an authentic haunted
house.

~~~
patcheudor
In college in the late 80's I lived above an individual who had some anger
problems. I finally got fed-up with threatening and calling the police when
he'd have punching fights with his GF so I took a 15" Electro-Voice subwoofer
and mounted the speaker downward facing directly to the concrete floor using
concrete anchors with my apartment serving as a free-air enclosure. I then
connected it to a class-a tube amp & piped in a 20Hz signal from a frequency
generator I got from a university yard sale. Whenever he was alone in his
apartment at night I'd turn it on. He moved out within the month.
Interestingly enough, the landlord later saw the setup and I was subsequently
evicted.

------
teddyh
Link to papers:

[http://www.richardwiseman.com/resources/ghost-in-
machine.pdf](http://www.richardwiseman.com/resources/ghost-in-machine.pdf)

[http://www.richardwiseman.com/resources/Something-in-the-
Cel...](http://www.richardwiseman.com/resources/Something-in-the-Cellar.pdf)

------
swamp40
Googling _" 20 hz" ghosts_ gives 1,110,000 hits, so it's not just this person
who saw a connection.

~~~
bjackman
That's a non-sequitur.

Actually, 20Hz is usually cited as the lower bound on human hearing range.
That's why it's a commonly referred-to value.

~~~
swamp40
Googling _non-sequitur_ only brings up 989,000 results - therefore my
statement must be truer than yours.

------
trhway
enjoying newly remodeled modern open office plan which includes open ceiling
with all the AC pipes thus open too (we were told it is to increase our
creativity). The low frequency from them, which in normal office the ceiling
would block, is pretty oppressing. No ghosts so far though, only drones.

~~~
hedgehog
Noise canceling headphones work great for the HVAC hum/rumble, if the noise is
bothering you I'd recommend trying a set. The only ones I've worn enough to
recommend are the Bose ones but they work very well.

~~~
swamp40
I'm not sure the low frequencies even come in thru your ears.

The article talks about 19 Hz being the resonance frequency of your eyeballs.

And it wouldn't surprise me if your chest cavity resonates as well, which
might imitate fear if it feels like your chest tightening.

~~~
vegedor
s/imitate/induce/

